# Alternative to chicken/rice?



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Well it seems we have a little tummy virus going on right now. Mia was sick with an upset tummy for a few days and when she got better Bella got it. I have been giving her chicken with rice to help settle her tummy but it doesnt seem like the rice agrees with her. Is there an alternative I can give besides rice that will help her tummy?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, I am going through the same thing. Penny got a tummy bug, is now better and now Lola has it  What a pain. 

I am doing the chicken and rice, but canned pumpkin is good too so maybe chicken and pumpkin?

found this link too, it also suggests potato. http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/BlandDiet.htm


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I know what you are going through! Its horrible!! Luckily Bella isnt acting sick, just loose stool...sure is no fun!! I will have to try maybe the potato and hope that it helps her. Thanks for the link! Hope Lola feels better soon!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's hoping all your babies feel happy and spunky again real soon.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

The canned pumpkin worked for Ryder when he was sick.  Also, give brown rice a try! Ryder can never seem to handle white rice but the brown always helps him! I hope your fluffs feel better soon!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ryder's Mom said:


> The canned pumpkin worked for Ryder when he was sick.  Also, give brown rice a try! Ryder can never seem to handle white rice but the brown always helps him! I hope your fluffs feel better soon!


I tried the brown rice and it didnt seem to help at all....Im actually going to give the hamburger meat a try, talked with the vet and he suggested it too and if that doesnt work she is going to see the dr! seems the rice was coming out with her stool and when I took that out she was still having diharrea. She is acting normal, drinking water, so i have no idea what is going on!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Krystal said:


> I tried the brown rice and it didnt seem to help at all....Im actually going to give the hamburger meat a try, talked with the vet and he suggested it too and if that doesnt work she is going to see the dr! seems the rice was coming out with her stool and when I took that out she was still having diharrea. She is acting normal, drinking water, so i have no idea what is going on!!


Brown rice is usually a bit harder on the system as it has more fibre. I am have been giving Lola rice with a bit of cottage cheese which is going down much better than the rice with chicken and pumpkin. Not there yet but a big improvement from yesterday. Funnily enough I had the same thing as you the first day with the rice and chicken. But the rice and cottage cheese is getting processed better LOL what we get to talk about :blush: She was really off yesterday, I was ready to take her to the vet, but she is coming around now. 

Get better Bella, we don't like to see you sick  :grouphug:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Krystal said:


> I tried the brown rice and it didnt seem to help at all....Im actually going to give the hamburger meat a try, talked with the vet and he suggested it too and if that doesnt work she is going to see the dr! seems the rice was coming out with her stool and when I took that out she was still having diharrea. She is acting normal, drinking water, so i have no idea what is going on!!



Aw, poor little girl  Definitely try the pumpkin then! Also, if she isn't drinking enough my vet always told me to give Ryder some gatorade (he likes the glacier freeze - 75% water, 25% gatorade) just to make sure she's getting the fluids in!


----------

